# Dermestid beetles in Colorado



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone keeping a colony out here in CO? If so, I have some things for them to eat!









I'd rather not start my own colony right now because we're in the middle of a move.

Let me know.....

Thanks,

CM


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

To late, just picked up 60 skulls from a coyote/cat killer south of me 80 miles. 

Where ya going Find you a new bobcat honey hole???


----------

